# Bounds drehen sich nicht mit....



## Bigwig (20. Mai 2007)

Ganz simpel:


```
TransformGroup tg = new TransformGroup();
tg.setBoundsAutoCompute(false);
tg.setBounds(new BoundingBox(upper,lower));
Transform3D t = new Transform3D();
t.rotX(Math.PI/4);
tg.setTransform(t);
```

Warum dreht sich die BoundingBox nicht mit um die x-Achse? Wie geht das?


----------



## Bigwig (20. Mai 2007)

*push*


----------



## Bigwig (21. Mai 2007)

*push*


----------



## merlin2 (21. Mai 2007)

Immer diese Ungeduld! :roll:


----------



## Bigwig (21. Mai 2007)

So langsam raste ich über dem Code aus! Eine Lösung, ein Königreich für eine Lösung...oder ein example wie man die SchedulingBounds eines Behaviors an eine Geometrie (i.e. Shape3D) anhängt.


----------



## Marco13 (22. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß die Antwort nicht. Auch nicht was das Problem ist (im Zweifelsfall kannst du ja immernoch eine Methode schreiben, die die Bounds "per Hand" berechnet, und dann für die Transform Group setzt). Aber ... was für Auswirkungen hat 

```
tg.setBoundsAutoCompute(false);
```
in diesem Fall genau (oder welche SOLLTE es haben?)


----------



## Bigwig (22. Mai 2007)

Das Problem ist, dass bei Transformationen die Bounds nicht mittransformiert werden, obwohl sie ja Children des transformierten Knotens zugeordnet sind (Alles transformiert, nur die Bounds nie). Das sollte doch laut API-Doc funktionieren. Auch würde ich gerne die SchedulingBounds eines Behaviors an eine exakte Geometrie anhängen. Ich hab nur leider keinen Plan, wie das mit der API funktionieren soll, finde nirgends ein Example oder die entscheidende Textstelle in der Reference-Guide.


----------



## Bigwig (22. Mai 2007)

Habs jetzt geschafft. Die verdammten Bounds musste man nochmal extra transformieren! Sowas aber auch. Als ob man nicht erwarten könnte, dass die relativ zum Parent transformiert werden sollen!


----------

